# Bohemian Rhapsody (2018)



## picklematrix (Oct 28, 2018)

Just got back from seeing this film at the cinema, and I must say, it is absolutely brilliant. Nailed it!
Definitely recommend, especially for Queen fans. Best film I've seen in a while.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 28, 2018)

I really want to watch this movie. Possibly next weekend.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 28, 2018)

picklematrix said:


> Just got back from seeing this film at the cinema, and I must say, it is absolutely brilliant. Nailed it!
> Definitely recommend, especially for Queen fans. Best film I've seen in a while.



Got panned by the critics but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 28, 2018)

I really enjoyed it, but my perception is no doubt distorted by the music!


----------



## picklematrix (Oct 29, 2018)

Some people have said that it Whitewashed certain aspects, but I would disagree. It made it clear that Freddie indulged in drugs and debauchery, it simply didn't revel in excess the way Wolf of Wall Street did, for instance. That is okay for me, as the focus of the film is really Freddie's life and journey.


----------



## anno (Oct 30, 2018)

I am a massive music fan but these biogfilms hold no interest, apart from Spinal Tap of course,never seen a good one - any thoughts?


----------



## AlexH (Nov 18, 2018)

I thought it was good. It was a celebration of Freddie Mercury and Queen. I think some balance between the“warts and all” version Sacha Baron Cohen apparently wanted to film and the film that eventually got made would've been more interesting. There was a lot of creative license but I wonder how many films of this nature stay close to the truth.

Still, it was very enjoyable and well worth seeing on the big screen - particularly the recreation of Live Aid. The attention to detail for those scenes are impressive: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061871316469374976
Some interesting insights from "movement director" Polly Bennett on how she taught Rami Malek to move like Freddie Mercury: 

"Everyone moves [differently] because of what they've experienced, what they've seen, who their family is, what space they've grown up in. This is what I've called a 'movement heritage,'" says the native Brit. Bennett realized that Mercury frequently masked his mouth using a microphone, cigarette or glass because he was self-conscious about his teeth. He also was a long-distance runner in his youth, which contributed to the way he sprinted across the stage. "I had to look at what he does and try to turn that into a practical thought," she says. 

How Rami Malek Learned to Move Like Freddie Mercury


----------



## Dave (Nov 18, 2018)

I've not seen this but I will eventually. Where does it begin in the history of the band? Does it cover _Smile_ in Cornwall and the van accident, or does it start in South Kensington, or does it begin after that when they are already formed and struggling with their management.


----------



## Daysman (Nov 18, 2018)

Spoiler: Smile?



It starts with the previous vocalist leaving Smile


----------



## J Riff (Nov 19, 2018)

Haven't seen it, never liked the song, preffered Ogre Battle or maybe Brighton Rock and that was enough.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2019)

I've read some people say that it is the best biopic ever made, and others say that it is a pile of ****. I've seen it now so here is my take.


picklematrix said:


> Some people have said that it Whitewashed certain aspects, but I would disagree.


I don't think it did. The sex and drugs was all there to see.


AlexH said:


> There was a lot of creative license but I wonder how many films of this nature stay close to the truth.


Agreed. You have to fit a lot in two hours. I think there were many more layers to things that were not there, because it would be simply too complicated to tell the whole story, not because they wanted it to be hidden. However, they may have underplayed some things. There was a more serious accident with the van which was much more than changing a tire, and involved a third party. Freddie had cut singles before he met them but they aren't particularly great. Quite a lot of license taken with the order of events. The disagreement with their producer was also over money and the contract, but I guess that is more vulgar than saying it was artistic differences. It was important though, because they had so little money they were living off tins of soup while recording in the barn. Freddie also told their manager about his illness ages before he told the band, and he had to keep it secret from them. In the film it seemed like it was simply a bit earlier the same day. There was also nothing about Brian's serious illness when on tour in the USA. Yes, this was a Freddie biopic, but that almost killed off the band long before Bohemian Rhapsody was written, and I think is poignant to Freddie's death and also their attitude to his illness. That part wasn't covered, but he came in and recorded as much as he could when he was well enough, and the rest of the band then played over it later.

On the other hand, you can't put everything in, and it needs to be an uplifting film with a positive message if it is going to be a success. I think it was a good film.

The guy who played Brian was the best of the lookalikes. Freddie was good, and John too, but Roger wasn't very close.


----------



## AnnWanges (Feb 26, 2019)

Enjoyed the film so much, attended IMAX with friends, we had a good time)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 11, 2019)

Does the film touch at all on Freddie Mercury being HIV+?

Just that I heard that the climax is performing at Live Aid in 1985, which makes me wonder if they missed the whole pathos element.


----------



## AlexH (Apr 11, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Does the film touch at all on Freddie Mercury being HIV+?
> 
> Just that I heard that the climax is performing at Live Aid in 1985, which makes me wonder if they missed the whole pathos element.


Yes, but there's a lot of 'artistic licence' in the timeline and how various events are portrayed.


----------



## picklematrix (Apr 11, 2019)

Dave said:


> I've not seen this but I will eventually. Where does it begin in the history of the band? Does it cover _Smile_ in Cornwall and the van accident, or does it start in South Kensington, or does it begin after that when they are already formed and struggling with their management.


It starts before freddie joined, showing a little bit of his life prior to him seeing them perform with another vocalist.


----------



## picklematrix (Apr 11, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> Does the film touch at all on Freddie Mercury being HIV+?
> 
> Just that I heard that the climax is performing at Live Aid in 1985, which makes me wonder if they missed the whole pathos element.


Yes it includes his illness, during the second half.
The live aid concert is the most powerful moment in the film for me.
I saw Queen with Adam lambert in 2017, so seeing those songs in the cinema brought back those memories, with the momentum of the film it definitely worked for me.
Its probably the closest I've ever come to crying at a film since I was very young. Even if the plot is fast and loose with the actual history!


----------



## picklematrix (Apr 11, 2019)

AlexH said:


> Yes, but there's a lot of 'artistic licence' in the timeline and how various events are portrayed.


As much as I love the film, I really hope people look into the real story as well, as the two diverge significantly!


----------



## AlexH (Apr 11, 2019)

picklematrix said:


> As much as I love the film, I really hope people look into the real story as well, as the two diverge significantly!


I wouldn't consider myself a big fan (I love a few songs, have Greatest Hits I, II & III and saw Queen Extravaganza live), but a couple of things didn't seem right, and I was interested in how much the film diverged from what actually happened. There are plenty of articles a search away for anyone else interested.


----------



## picklematrix (Apr 11, 2019)

AlexH said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a big fan (I love a few songs, have Greatest Hits I, II & III and saw Queen Extravaganza live), but a couple of things didn't seem right, and I was interested in how much the film diverged from what actually happened. There are plenty of articles a search away for anyone else interested.


Yh I highly doubt the songs were written quite so spontaneously, or that the arguments were so tame. 
Im sure if I research into the perspectives of other people involved, I'll get a very different picture.
I think im going to see if any comprehensive books have been written about it.


----------

